# Hair Loss on scalp/crown - Any info?



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Hey guys, lately I have seen a big increase in my hair thinning and going, I'm 21 almost 22, and no real sign of it in my family line, apart from the odd cousin, but not my dad, grandad etc.

I've had a blood test and all seems clear, just wondering, does anyone know of any decent price treatment out their, that can maybe reduce the problem? My hair is thinner more on the left side of my head towards the back/crown area.

I have my hair shaved usually, number 1 or 2, but would like to address the problem.

I'd appreciate any info on this.

Cheers


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

You can spend hours n hours worrying about, and researching it mate.

Just beware as many silly adds for bodybuilding "hidden secret formulas" there are twice as many for thinning and balding hair. Buyer beware.

Just shave off and go for the Vin Diesel look bud.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Same happened to me mate, I just shave it all off now, no more worries


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

look at the men on your mums side, apparently thats where its passed from, so if the're all slap heads chances are you will follow that path.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

Haha cheers guys, few have bald heads on mum side, but not many.

I guess I can be happy my hair is usually short anyway, time to go Vin style as you say Blutos. Thanks guys.

Also a lot of people who have used GH said it can cause hair to re grown, I may be using GH soon anyway, so we'll see, but I wont worry.

Thanks all.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Finasteride and dutasteride are proven to prevent and reverse hairloss - both are tabs, minoxidil also works - this is a topical.

Have a google.


----------



## Razorblade (Aug 24, 2010)

Are you on aas? i had this problem with bald patches randomly appearing on the top of my head :confused1: masteron seemed to sort it lol...now i just shave it anyway


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Depends what you want mate, are you just shaving it that short because you like it that way or is it to disguise the problem?

Im putting away £40 a month been doing it for a good few years so when the time comes will just get the transplant done, not into taking pills/shampoos for the rest of my life to fight a loosing battle :thumbup1:

Have used fina before (i am not bald nor loosing hair was as a prevention) and it killed my sex drive.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> Finasteride and dutasteride are proven to prevent and reverse hairloss - both are tabs, minoxidil also works - this is a topical.
> 
> Have a google.


Hey mate, finasteride sounds good and propecia, have researched both, but apparently, you have to keep taking them even when your hair re grows as normal, or it'll just disappear again, not sure how true that is?



Razorblade said:


> Are you on aas? i had this problem with bald patches randomly appearing on the top of my head :confused1: masteron seemed to sort it lol...now i just shave it anyway


AAS, meaning gear? No mate, just on whey powder, creatine, multi vits and omega 3, can't remember when exactly all this started, maybe a year ago slowly slowly.



geeby112 said:


> Depends what you want mate, are you just shaving it that short because you like it that way or is it to disguise the problem?
> 
> Im putting away £40 a month been doing it for a good few years so when the time comes will just get the transplant done, not into taking pills/shampoos for the rest of my life to fight a loosing battle :thumbup1:
> 
> Have used fina before (i am not bald nor loosing hair was as a prevention) and it killed my sex drive.


So with fina you can't really say if it worked because you were just trying to prevent it?

I've always shaved my hair, no. 1 or 2, shape up, recently started shaving it to a 0, but in winter usually go for some whacky hair style, last year a mohawk on the side haha, at the moment this cannot happen because the way it's grown or lack of growth.

Haven't thought of a transplant to be honest, probably because my hair's always so short anyway.


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

histogen is one promising treatment on the horizon mate, i have been researching bout hair loss for last few months now.. mine isnt noticably bad but theyr thining very rapidly .. propecia n other drugs carry side effects e.g loss of sex drive etc but this treatment which is in early stages comes with no side effects n can ACTUALLY regrow yer hair.. btw its a stem cell therapy.. just keep n eye on it

on side note stress is a major factor in hair loss so try not to b stressful about it

hope this helps


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

R11cky said:


> histogen is one promising treatment on the horizon mate, i have been researching bout hair loss for last few months now.. mine isnt noticably bad but theyr thining very rapidly .. propecia n other drugs carry side effects e.g loss of sex drive etc but this treatment which is in early stages comes with no side effects n can ACTUALLY regrow yer hair.. btw its a stem cell therapy.. just keep n eye on it
> 
> on side note stress is a major factor in hair loss so try not to b stressful about it
> 
> hope this helps


Thanks mate will keep an eye on that, also please update if you hear more.

I've tried to not think about it.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Best advise if you are worried of baldness, stay away from AAs derivated from DHT... (winstrol, masteron...) As one of the side effects most noticable is hair loss.

That is why I never include them in my cycles, since all my family both mother and father... All the males are bald as it can get... But they where bald at my age, and It doesn't look like I'm gonna have any hair losing issues just yet!! (might be odd one in the family :lol: )


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

did you get your ferritin levels checked?


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> did you get your ferritin levels checked?


Haha, nope, doctor was being a right pr**k about getting me a test for test levels, I'm going to pursue it, often have a high sex drive and hard on, even on wake up (doc asked this) So assumed test levels cannot be low? Hmmm


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

chelios said:


> Haha, nope, doctor was being a right pr**k about getting me a test for test levels, I'm going to pursue it, often have a high sex drive and hard on, even on wake up (doc asked this) So assumed test levels cannot be low? Hmmm


Ferritin is your iron levels.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> Ferritin is your iron levels.


Oh my bad lol, I assume this is done via blood test too?

I'm going to make a docs appointment again and refuse to take no as an answer for a test and ferritin test then.

Thanks!


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

chelios said:


> Oh my bad lol, I assume this is done via blood test too?
> 
> I'm going to make a docs appointment again and refuse to take no as an answer for a test and ferritin test then.
> 
> Thanks!


Just lie, tell him you saw a hair specialist and they told you to have a iron/ferritin blood test. Mine was something like 17.5, its meant to be above 95 lol, took me 6 months to get it up, I was on 3 250mg of ferritin a day. You want to get to the root cause.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> Just lie, tell him you saw a hair specialist and they told you to have a iron/ferritin blood test. Mine was something like 17.5, its meant to be above 95 lol, took me 6 months to get it up, I was on 3 250mg of ferritin a day. You want to get to the root cause.


Thanks mate, I would never have thought of this (about my iron levels)

I'm going to get down the docs by end of this or beginning of next week!

Reps!


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

1) Ferritin levels

2) get a full thyroid work-up. There is a lot of research that shows both hypothyroid and hyperthyroid can cause hair loss/hair thinning. Ask your gp for a TSH, Free T4, Free T3, and the thyroid antibodies.

3) stress

4) Testosterone levels: they increase in our body wen we are building muscle.. this hormone is closley linkd to Dihydrotestosterone (DHT) which is responsible for hair folicle synthesis.... so theyre could be many factors mate

my personal hair thining/loss started wen i begin my bodybuilding ... bt i ve nver taken steriods or anything either just protien/creatine n tht .. so dont know mate wtf is going on lol

from my understanding of this problem histogen is the leading the way.. regarding your harmonal / any other leves in ur body this works 100% of the time so finger crossd hope the fookers hurry the fk up n bring this treatment into market lol


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

R11cky said:


> 1) Ferritin levels
> 
> 2) get a full thyroid work-up. There is a lot of research that shows both hypothyroid and hyperthyroid can cause hair loss/hair thinning. Ask your gp for a TSH, Free T4, Free T3, and the thyroid antibodies.
> 
> ...


Haha hope this happens too with the treatment.

Thanksfor sharing the information, will be doing everything I can  .


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

R11cky said:


> 1) Ferritin levels
> 
> 2) get a full thyroid work-up. There is a lot of research that shows both hypothyroid and hyperthyroid can cause hair loss/hair thinning. Ask your gp for a TSH, Free T4, Free T3, and the thyroid antibodies.
> 
> ...


Same I havent a clue what mine is...I thought it was my iron levels but got them to the right level. I stopped going to the gym for a month so it cant be test right? I havent any patches or nor am I receeding, just hair falling out all over.


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

another tip/suggestion if u guys are intersted in is to using baby shampoo ( from johnson or witever) they ave less chemicals in them .. being using them frm few months n its acutually helping me alot..

most of the time alota "adult" shampoos they take alota essential oils out of ur hair folicles which they produce naturally leaving them very dry n then they fell rather quickly .

get it fae asda or tescos theyr cheaper n affective thn what normaly people use .. hope this helps


----------



## boro_stu (Aug 24, 2010)

problem solved ....


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

chelios said:


> Haha hope this happens too with the treatment.
> 
> Thanksfor sharing the information, will be doing everything I can  .


The next clinical trial of HSC is currently in planning stages, and is scheduled to begin in Singapore in early 2011, with plans for pan-Asian approval in 2014. Estimated U.S. market introduction of the injectable for hair regrowth in the treatment of male pattern baldness is 2015, with potential for earlier introduction in certain identified countries.

*so probbly less than 5 years b4 it comes in uk*










*
*


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

R11cky said:


> The next clinical trial of HSC is currently in planning stages, and is scheduled to begin in Singapore in early 2011, with plans for pan-Asian approval in 2014. Estimated U.S. market introduction of the injectable for hair regrowth in the treatment of male pattern baldness is 2015, with potential for earlier introduction in certain identified countries.
> 
> *so probbly less than 5 years b4 it comes in uk*
> 
> ...


Looks good. I'be gone into deeper disucsison with my GF and she suggested massaging the area a few times a day to break up collagen or something? She said it wont work miracles but it will help a bit.

I'm going to try new shampoo and see what happens, probably Johnsons  .


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

your missus is right mate (for once  lol) A properly done scalp massage can increase blood circulation to the hair follicles, increase relaxation, decrease stress, condition the scalp, and boost the strength of the hair roots. but go get a bottle of ESSENTIAL OILS fae asda/tescos/pharmacy witever n get it massage into scalp with it..

aye mate i ve got johnson s baby shapoo too its gud you ll be fine sir


----------



## R11cky (Feb 1, 2010)

WannaGetHench said:


> Same I havent a clue what mine is...I thought it was my iron levels but got them to the right level. I stopped going to the gym for a month so it cant be test right? I havent any patches or nor am I receeding, just hair falling out all over.


its a very complex process to start with .. several genes, iron/ zinc n many vitamin defecineis are linked with it .. nver to under estimate stress, harmonal imbalance, enviromental factors the list keeps going on and on

most companys identify one problem n release a medicine/drug to contain tht problem bt its proven now tht the actually problem is infulence by many factors..

stop going to gym fr a while dosny suddenly affect your testosterones hence *Dihydrotestosterone* levels which are triggerd by ur body at first place when we start doing weight training..

the thing is there r billions to be made from stopin us guys hairloss .. and from my understanding of stem cell research although i dont hold any credentials in this field mostly just independently researching it from my own interst.. the cure is very near !!


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

R11cky said:


> your missus is right mate (for once  lol) A properly done scalp massage can increase blood circulation to the hair follicles, increase relaxation, decrease stress, condition the scalp, and boost the strength of the hair roots. but go get a bottle of ESSENTIAL OILS fae asda/tescos/pharmacy witever n get it massage into scalp with it..
> 
> aye mate i ve got johnson s baby shapoo too its gud you ll be fine sir


Cheers Rick, reps


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

R11cky said:


> its a very complex process to start with .. several genes, iron/ zinc n many vitamin defecineis are linked with it .. nver to under estimate stress, harmonal imbalance, enviromental factors the list keeps going on and on
> 
> most companys identify one problem n release a medicine/drug to contain tht problem bt its proven now tht the actually problem is infulence by many factors..
> 
> ...


Yes but mines TE telogan efluvium not male pattern baldness as i havent any patches or receeding.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Rogaine?

haha seriously im the same age and have had the problem for aslong as i can remember

Doesnt bother me any more, living with it is defo the cheapest option


----------



## dsldude (Sep 11, 2008)

Take a look at this thread, might help a few of you who want to know about

possible treatments available now.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care/46242-lets-talk-hairloss-what-you-can-do.html#post653442


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

dsldude said:


> Take a look at this thread, might help a few of you who want to know about
> 
> possible treatments available now.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/personal-care/46242-lets-talk-hairloss-what-you-can-do.html#post653442


Thank you!


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

chelios said:


> Hey guys, lately I have seen a big increase in my hair thinning and going, I'm 21 almost 22, and no real sign of it in my family line, apart from the odd cousin, but not my dad, grandad etc.
> 
> I've had a blood test and all seems clear, just wondering, does anyone know of any decent price treatment out their, that can maybe reduce the problem? My hair is thinner more on the left side of my head towards the back/crown area.
> 
> ...


Can't add nothing to this mate only what Blutos said, don't fall for them silly adds in the papers.

Why don't you shave it all off? A mate of mine was losing the grass, he tried everything to stop it when all of a sudden he said bollox and shaved it all off. He looked 100% better, to this day he still shaves the sides. :thumb:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

chelios said:


> Hey mate, finasteride sounds good and propecia, have researched both, but apparently, you have to keep taking them even when your hair re grows as normal, or it'll just disappear again, not sure how true that is?


Yes that's true mate. Basically as has been explained, DHT is formed from natural testosterone in your body, and the DHT attacks hair follicles. These two prevent DHT formation. Some people find the lack of DHT affects mood and sex drive, others don't.


----------



## chelios (Jun 26, 2010)

ba baracuss said:


> Yes that's true mate. Basically as has been explained, DHT is formed from natural testosterone in your body, and the DHT attacks hair follicles. These two prevent DHT formation. Some people find the lack of DHT affects mood and sex drive, others don't.


Hmmm thought so, thanks mate. I may give it a try, and see what happens!

Thanks!


----------



## SimSam (Sep 3, 2010)

The usual rate of hair loss is 150-200 strands of hair a day, so it doesn't sound like you have anything to worry about. Hair thinning occurs when the 'shed' hair is not replaced, so if you're worried about male pattern baldness look out for thinning at the front and on the crown. Stress can contribute to hair loss, as can poor diet. Visit http://tiny.cc/y8p0f. Dr Chris Steele from 'This Morning ' is talking about hair loss and offers advice on what you can do.


----------



## WannaGetHench (Aug 22, 2010)

Spoke to a trichologist today, she said because my hair loss has been goin on for over 3 months she recomends treatment, if I take the treatment and it stops the hair loss I dont take it anymore, If I take it and it doesnt il have to take it for the rest of my life otherwise it will all fall off. Going to belgravia centre up london 2mora see what they can do for me.....


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

R11cky said:


> The next clinical trial of HSC is currently in planning stages, and is scheduled to begin in Singapore in early 2011, with plans for pan-Asian approval in 2014. Estimated U.S. market introduction of the injectable for hair regrowth in the treatment of male pattern baldness is 2015, with potential for earlier introduction in certain identified countries.
> 
> *so probbly less than 5 years b4 it comes in uk*


Looks like one of my dogs knackers.


----------



## MarkFranco (Aug 26, 2010)

Nidge said:


> Looks like one of my dogs knackers.


Looks to me like the same amount of hair except one picture its longer than the other...

Some vain people around, just shave it off FFS


----------



## Mjc1 (Aug 29, 2010)

i worry about this [email protected] happening to me tbh, mainly cos i have a head shaped like a peanut, i disguise it well with my gel and comb but on a windy day i just stay in doors, i think my only option would be a skin head and grow a thick tash an goatee to divert attention


----------

